# Vr6 turbo size questiuons. I am a turbo Newb



## slimvdub (Apr 8, 2004)

I am a turbo newb but I have been working on N/A's for a long time this is my first step in the boosted direction. I am going to start building my turbo setup. My goals are to be driven everyday in summer. I just wanna build a nice boosted driver. I wanna run 8-10 psi with a water to air intercooler. I want my turbo to come in around 3000-3800 rpms. I know this has been asked before when I did all my searching didnt find any firm answers. So my questions are about fueling, tuning, and turbo size. For fueling I was going to go for #32 injectors but I am not sure about a fuel pressure regulator? For tuning I was going to use the c2 stuff. For the turbo size i know nothing about it so I cant decide. I would like to use a holset due to the fact my buddys dad owns a junk yard and I can get these all day long off of ford or dodges. But I was also told the t04e's work really well but what trim and what a/r should I use. Also are t3/t4 t04e the same. They are listed on some sites like this. I have done alot of searching and reading and still need this info. So..... I need some help please.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Vr6 turbo size questiuons. I am a turbo Newb (slimvdub)*

step 1 decide on HP goal
step 2 decide on the software you'll use (which will be tuned around a specific fuel pressure and injector)
step 3 buy the injectors that are matched to that software 
turbo sizing is like anything else. there is no magic answer. every turbo has characteristics. you need to decide on what your goals are for driveability, and then people can offer advice.


----------



## slimvdub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 turbo size questiuons. I am a turbo Newb (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_step 1 decide on HP goal
step 2 decide on the software you'll use (which will be tuned around a specific fuel pressure and injector)
step 3 buy the injectors that are matched to that software 
turbo sizing is like anything else. there is no magic answer. every turbo has characteristics. you need to decide on what your goals are for driveability, and then people can offer advice.



I want 280 to 300 hp. 8 to 10 psi. I wanna drive it everyday want boost starting at 3000 rpm to redline. I wanna go with the #32 injectors and #32 software from c2. I just wanna build a stage 1 intercooled kit. I would just buy a kit but I wanna say I built it myself not just that I bought it and put it on.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 turbo size questiuons. I am a turbo Newb (slimvdub)*

Really, if you are going for such a low number then go with a kit. There's no reason not to. It'll help you learn and it'll surpass your HP goals and it's right where you want to be.
For people who want more HP than 400+whp then I'd say make it yourself but you aren't wanting big HP.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Vr6 turbo size questiuons. I am a turbo Newb (slimvdub)*

Well, if its for the car in your avatar I would think about the following things.
First, C2 30# software would be a great choice for you as you want around 300 hp. The chip will come with a larger maf housing and will be calibrated for 30# red top injectors. It will support 10 psi on your engine safely. That's the tuning solution I would use.
Second, I see you want to DIY and that's fine. I would however look at getting a Kinetics stage 1 kit or piece something similar. It will come with the chip and all other things needed to install it safely and correctly, besides the oil return line which is crap and should be replaced with steel braided -10an line. It will spool a little quick with the .63 exhaust side, but you can get a .82 with the kit as well to make it spool a little later and smooth the torque curve out in the mid range. I also prefer the waste gate orientation on the Kinetics manifold vs the ATP style.
Third, this will still give you all new components and allow you too make a custom A/W inter cooler if you like.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 turbo size questiuons. I am a turbo Newb (GinsterMan98)*

Oh yeah, I forgot to add, unless you know how to weld then just buy a kit. It can get fairly expensive trying to piece together all the smaller metal pieces like the DV re-circulation pipe, MAF Housing, Downpipe, charge piping, and wastegate dump/re-circ.
I made my kit when the Kinetic kit first came out because I didn't like their turbo selection. It was a pain in the arse and I spent probably 1500 bucks on tools. Welder, gloves, helmet, tank, wire, cart, drill press, vice, band saw, angle grinder, etc.
It's cool and all to "make" your setup but if you are just going to be buying all the pieces pre-made separately, then you are buying a kit, not making anything.


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Vr6 turbo size questiuons. I am a turbo Newb (TBT-Syncro)*

I probably know little more than you when it comes to turbos, but I've learned enough from reading about what others have done to know what appears to work best on this motor. While there are many sizes of turbos to choose from, I think it boils down to what brand of turbo you prefer and what kind of money you are willing to spend. Every motor has a specific size of turbo that will be able to operate under it's peak efficiency depending on what your goals are. Since you aren't trying to go above 4-500 hp, I would choose nothing bigger than the following turbos. If you want a Garrett turbo, then I would go with a GT35r... the next question is whether or not you want to spend the dough to get the billet compressor wheel. This would allow for a quicker spool and a more efficient turbo. If you want a Precision turbo, then I would choose the 6262. Then, if finances permit, I would choose the dual ball bearing option. If you went with a Borg Warner turbo, then the s362 would be my reccomendation. 
Once you've chosen one of those, the next step is to decide on the AR size. This would depend on your power goals and the spool characteristics that you desire.... The larger the AR, the more power you'll be able to produce at the cost of spool time. From what I've seen, 0.82 seems to be the best AR for your goals.. or as close to that as you can get with the turbo that you choose.
There are smaller turbos to choose from out there, but from what I've read... they bring on the power too violently and cause too much wheel spin. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Vr6 turbo size questiuons. I am a turbo Newb (silverstoned83)*

Well, what you wrote isn't really what you should think about entirely when buying a turbo. Its more about compressor flow than brand IMO. A T3/4 would be perfect for his goal. GT35R can do alot more than his goal and will cost almost three times as much. 
OP, I guess you should first decide how much money you want to part way with before looking into anything. That will be the determining factor on the hardware.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 turbo size questiuons. I am a turbo Newb (GinsterMan98)*

ROFL. 6262, BW632, GT35R.... seriously. You're recommending these for somebody who wants 300whp.
GT35R has made 650whp on the VR. BW632 has made in the 400-500's easily on 20 some odd pounds on a VR, and the 6262 I'm not sure but I'm willing to bet it's in the same as the last two.
A t3/t4 would be the turbo he wants. Cheap, spools early, has tons of options.
Knowing the game though I'd say you should go for those three turbos. Reason being, most people can't resist cranking up the boost. It's very easy to do, especially with a block that can withstand higher boost and more pressure than you want to throw at it right now.


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Vr6 turbo size questiuons. I am a turbo Newb (GinsterMan98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GinsterMan98* »_Well, what you wrote isn't really what you should think about entirely when buying a turbo. Its more about compressor flow than brand IMO. A T3/4 would be perfect for his goal. GT35R can do alot more than his goal and will cost almost three times as much. 
OP, I guess you should first decide how much money you want to part way with before looking into anything. That will be the determining factor on the hardware.

I wasn't trying to say that the brand is more important than how much flow you need. I've just been lead to believe that the turbos I mentioned are what work most efficiently with the VR6. Teach me..


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Vr6 turbo size questiuons. I am a turbo Newb (CDJetta)*

For a starter setup I would do a t3/4. Many people have pooped on them on hear, but you can make close to 380 if not more with head work and cams. Based on your goal right now and not knowing your budget I still say 60 trim t3/4 will get the job done, allow room for growth and balance out cost and performance potential. 
I am by no means an expert on this subject but I do know less money spent = upgrading other things to support more power on a budget. Just think about how much you want to spend and don't forget about the other maintenance and stuff that could break with higher output. LSD/arp hardware, clutch and engine seals and gaskets should all be on your mind.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Vr6 turbo size questiuons. I am a turbo Newb (silverstoned83)*

wasn't trying to knock your post, just pointing out that other turbos can get the job done for less money and give him the power he wants with potential for growth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, with the fuel range he is looking at he will need a crap ton of other parts before needed to upgrade from a t3/4. He will max his inj, stock fuel pump, stock clutch and need a headspacer beyond 10 psi to be on the safe side. A LSD would also be needed beyond 10psi, ask me how I know.










_Modified by GinsterMan98 at 3:28 AM 2-26-2010_


----------



## JHBonarius (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm running a GT3076R AR 63 set-up for the stage 1 vr6. Based my choice on the compressor map and some hints from an experienced tuner. I think it's great.


----------



## slimvdub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 turbo size questiuons. I am a turbo Newb (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_Oh yeah, I forgot to add, unless you know how to weld then just buy a kit. It can get fairly expensive trying to piece together all the smaller metal pieces like the DV re-circulation pipe, MAF Housing, Downpipe, charge piping, and wastegate dump/re-circ.
I made my kit when the Kinetic kit first came out because I didn't like their turbo selection. It was a pain in the arse and I spent probably 1500 bucks on tools. Welder, gloves, helmet, tank, wire, cart, drill press, vice, band saw, angle grinder, etc.
It's cool and all to "make" your setup but if you are just going to be buying all the pieces pre-made separately, then you are buying a kit, not making anything.

I sure do. I weld all the time. I have a tig welder a mig welder. My god friend owns a pipe bender that can bend up to 4" pipes with no wrinkles. I use a CNC machine everyday at work as well as Mill. and can use them when ever I want when I am off the clock. I will be able to most things my self. So far I am liking the t3/t4 .60 due to the fact of price and seem to be a reliable turbo. Just not sure where the power will kick it at? Also I if I ever decide to go bigger I will build and engine for that with all the ARP goodies and just sell all my stuff as a kit.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Vr6 turbo size questiuons. I am a turbo Newb (slimvdub)*

Get the larger .82 housing and you will like it. .63 spools to fast IMO, thats what I have. Good turbo though, no problems for over 5k. I have the Rotomaster that comes with the Kinetics kit for 12v's.


----------



## 2OOOVR6 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Vr6 turbo size questiuons. I am a turbo Newb (GinsterMan98)*

I'm in the process of figuring out what kind of turbo I'd want to install as well since I'm basically a newb too, and learning as much as I can before I make the move..
When you say it spools too early, at what RPM does the .63 start to spool and get to full boost? That's the turbo that comes with the Kinetic kits? I was thinking that I'd want something that spools early for a daily driver, and a little bit quicker off-the-line acceleration when I want it.
Also, 300 hp would be plenty for me to start off.. (would be happy with 250-300, planning to boost stock motor).


_Modified by 2OOOVR6 at 10:56 PM 3-4-2010_


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

i have a garret t3/t4 on my vr and it full spools at about 3000...great turbo for the price and like said earlier...you will max out other parts before you max out that turbo


----------

